# Swedish: text from 1904



## papersky

Guten Tag!

While searching my family history, I came across a paragraph of information in (what I think is) German, that I could not translate. I do not know how accurate it is, but if anyone could help, I would appreciate it. Even if you could summarize what it says, that would be helpful. 

Vielen dank!

______________________________________________________________

Berens, Hermann Johannes, musiker, f. 7 april 1826 i
Hamburg, studerade under C. G. Beissiger, kom 1847
till Sverige, där han 1848 blef musikdirektör vid
Lifregementets husarkår i Örebro, 1860 kapellmästare
vid dåvarande Mindre (nuv. Dramatiska) teatern
i Stockholm samt 1861 t. f. och 1868 ord. lärare
i komposition och instrumentering vid Musikaliska
akademien. Död 9 maj 1880. B. åtnjöt stort förtroende
såsom pianolärare och hand-ledde en tid drottning
Lovisas och hennes dotters musikstudier. Såsom
tonsättare var han ganska flitig (omkr. 100
opustal). Hans-kompositioner bestå
af stråkkvartett, stråktrior, kvartetter, trior
och duetter för piano, solostycken för orgel
och en större mängd för piano, de senare dels
sonater, dels sa.lon.gs-musik, transkriptioner och
instruktiva saker, sånger och slutligen operor:
Violetta (uppf. 1855), En sommarnattsdröm (1856),
Lulli och Quinault (1859), En utflykt i det gröna
(1862), Riccardo (1869) m. fl. De salongsmässiga
pianostyckena äro än briljanta, än sentimentala,
alltid melodiösa och särdeles spelbara. 

Rest here: http://runeberg.org/nfbb/0748.html


----------



## jebbe

It is not German, to me it looks like Swedish. But I don't know any Swedish, so I'm not quite sure.

jebbe


----------



## papersky

Really? That's interesting...I'll have to check it out in Swedish. Thank you for that tip.


----------



## Lykurg

It is written in Swedish, which I don't speak either, but guess to be as such: It is the biography of

Hermann Johannes Berens (1826-1880), musician, composer and teacher of composition at Stockholm Music Academy. He gave piano lessons to Queen Lovisa of Sweden and composed mostly smaller works, but also five operas (one of them based on "A Mdsummer Night's Dream"),

followed by a shorter paragraph on his son Herman Berens (1862-_obviously after 1904_), who worked as a conductor.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

It is Swedish and it is a short biography and a listing of works created by a German musician, Hermann Johannes Berens, who was born on 7 april 1826 in Hamburg. Do you want me to translate exactly what it says?


----------



## Lugubert

One little thing that might be of more personal interest for you than the enumeration of his posts and works: "B. åtnjöt stort förtroende såsom pianolärare och handledde en tid drottning Lovisas och hennes dotters musikstudier."

B. was a higly trusted piano teacher, and for some time he tutored queen Lovisa and her daughter [also Lovisa] in their music studies.


----------



## María Madrid

Lugubert said:


> One little thing that might be of more personal interest for you than the enumeration of his posts and works: "B. åtnjöt stort förtroende såsom pianolärare och handledde en tid drottning Lovisas och hennes dotters musikstudier."
> 
> B. was a higly trusted piano teacher, and for some time he tutored queen Lovisa and her daughter *[also Lovisa*] in their music studies.


 
Hej Lugubert,

Jag fattar inte riktigt... hur kan man veta att dottern också hette Lovisa? Tack för förklaringen.


----------



## jonquiliser

För att kungligheters historia brukar vara nedtecknad . Drottning Lovisa hade en dotter med samma namn, och de levde under den här tiden. Men det står alltså inte i texten ovan.


----------



## María Madrid

Tack för förklaringen! Jag trodde att Lugubert menade att det stod i texten på något sätt, så fattade jag ingenting! Tack igen!


----------

